# 2008 SRAM Red Pictures



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

I know there are tons of forums here and there about SRAM Red, but very few contain picture. So here, I collected them all off of light-bikes.com

Enjoy  

http://www.light-bikes.de/eng/2007/07/28/sram-red-first-pictures/


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

nice! would match my red black Tarmac frame. how much, you know?


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

will the introduction of this groupo bring down the price of force?


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

I know nothing more than anyone else here haha.

all I did was copy the images from the link and posted them in the forum for easy viewing.

anyone else with more information please chime in


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

it shouldn't. I heard that SRAM Red will compete with Campy / Dura Ace 10 prices. 1350 range. While Force will remain in the affordable 900 range.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like what SRAM has done with both Force and now Red. I had a chance to take Force for a spin and was impressed. Consequently, I was very excited to hear about Red and I was seriously considering purchasing it for my colnago. Unfortunately it looks like SRAM spoiled this group with their graphics. The graphics are really loud and if you don't have a red bike they can really clash with certain paint schemes. That is very dissapointing. I realize aesthetics shouldn't be the sole determining factor, but when you have three top notch groups to chose from (Red, Dura Ace, Record) the decision usually comes down to personal preference and aesthetics.

If they change the graphics, I will be on board. :thumbsup:


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't think the graphics are all that loud. I think it is kind of interesting the variety of finishes they used for the different components. The only things that are a bit over the top are the SRAM logos on the front of the brakes and the inside of the cranks (which you probably won't even see).


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

akatsuki said:


> I don't think the graphics are all that loud. I think it is kind of interesting the variety of finishes they used for the different components. The only things that are a bit over the top are the SRAM logos on the front of the brakes and the inside of the cranks (which you probably won't even see).


I agree. I don't find the graphics all that pleasing to the eye, but I'm not punish the group based on looks alone. Yes, there are bits of red, but other than that I don't think it's a big deal. I guess what I am sayin is that it certainly won't keep me from buying it. :idea:


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think the design, and graphics are sweet. If money were no object, I'd buy red before anything else. however, it seems that the consensus is that the DA cassette seems to be better than srams 1090.


----------

